# Who are our computer techies?



## Devildoc (Jan 3, 2021)

I just got a new computer and having a devil of a time getting into recognize monitors on VGA. Will one of our techies reach out through a p.m. and help me troubleshoot this?
Thanks!
DD


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 3, 2021)

Getting a VGA monitor to be recognized is not usually much of an issue.

A few questions-
Mac or PC?

Are you running dual monitors or just one monitor?

Is the power light for the monitor turning on?

Have you tried a different monitor?

Have you tried a different VGA cable?


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 3, 2021)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Getting a VGA monitor to be recognized is not usually much of an issue.
> 
> A few questions-
> Mac or PC?
> ...



PC

Single monitor (I tried 2)

Yes, power to both

I have tried three different VGA cables

As soon as I turn on the computer I see "no signal" on the monitor and then it just goes black, I can't even pull up the settings button on the monitor to ensure the settings are correct. I have attached the computer via HDMI to my TV and have gotten it up that way.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 3, 2021)

Devildoc said:


> As soon as I turn on the computer I see "no signal" on the monitor and then it just goes black, I can't even pull up the settings button on the monitor to ensure the settings are correct.


This makes you wonder if maybe you have a bad monitor?

Not even hooked up to a computer, you should be able to manipulate the buttons to pull up a “settings” section to play around with.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 3, 2021)

Ooh-Rah said:


> This makes you wonder if maybe you have a bad monitor?
> 
> Not even hooked up to a computer, you should be able to manipulate the buttons to pull up a “settings” section to play around with.



two monitors and three VGA cables. All of them are good to go independently with our other computer.

Question:. I'm getting it at work on HDMI on the TV, via video card. I have read where VGA is unsupported if you have a video card? That is the extent of my understanding and knowledge with computers.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 3, 2021)

Devildoc said:


> I have read where VGA is unsupported if you have a video card?



If you have a VGA monitor input on the back of your computer it should recognize your monitor.

For the hell of it, snap a picture of the back of your computer the the way you currently have it set up?

Let people wake up and get their coffee, I’m thinking of a few folks on this board, especially some of the known gamers, will have this fixed for you sooner than later.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Dame (Jan 3, 2021)

Not trying to be an asshole here but, when you say "new" computer, do you mean new to you or brand new from Best Buy? 
Cuz I haven't seen mini-6 serial mouse/keyboard ports in a while.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 3, 2021)

Dame said:


> Not trying to be an asshole here but, when you say "new" computer, do you mean new to you or brand new from Best Buy?
> Cuz I haven't seen mini-6 serial mouse/keyboard ports in a while.



Lol, not an asshole, I've no idea what's current tech vs not.  It's new from Amazon.  It's a build.


----------



## Dame (Jan 3, 2021)

OK. So this is a renewed Dell?


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 3, 2021)

Dame said:


> OK. So this is a renewed Dell?



Yes


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 3, 2021)

@Devildoc Based on the service tag, you are rocking a Dell (not Adelle, the singer, dad joke, it never gets old!)  What version of Windows are you on? 

If it works on your TV via HDMI, then set it up off that so we can trouble shoot.
Once your solid on your TV, then plug in your VGA Monitor.
I'd start with adjusting your Display settings, it might be too high or low for you computer.
Right click on your desktop, click on Display settings.
Scroll all the way down to Multiple Displays, you can leave it on Duplicate.
Now scroll up and adjust scale and layout until you get it on both Screens (TV and Monitor).
Once that is done unplug the HDMI and the VGA should pick up as the only monitor.
Clean up your mess and Pour a whiskey...you earned it!


----------



## Dame (Jan 3, 2021)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> @Devildoc Based on the service tag, you are rocking a Dell (not Adelle, the singer, dad joke, it never gets old!)  What version of Windows are you on?
> 
> If it works on your TV via HDMI, then set it up off that so we can trouble shoot.
> Once your solid on your TV, then plug in your VGA Monitor.
> ...


I'm not seeing HDMI back there.

I agree this could be a display setting issue though. Try this with your VGA to TV.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 3, 2021)

Dame said:


> I'm not seeing HDMI back there.
> 
> I agree this could be a display setting issue though. Try this with your VGA to TV.



Me thinks its on that Gold slot with the DVI as well.  I could be wrong.  Wouldn't be the first time today...not the last!!!!



EDIT...that brings up a great point.  @Devildoc does your monitor have a Dell Display port or DVI Connector?  If so this may be another option to get you up and running!  Or better yet, what is the model of your Monitor?  Also can you attach a pic of the back of your monitor.  Thanks!


----------



## Dame (Jan 3, 2021)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Me thinks its on that Gold slot with the DVI as well.  I could be wrong.  Wouldn't be the first time today...not the last!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT...that brings up a great point.  @Devildoc does your monitor have a Dell Display port or DVI Connector?  If so this may be another option to get you up and running!  Or better yet, what is the model of your Monitor?  Also can you attach a pic of the back of your monitor.  Thanks!


You mean the little hole under that tab? Could be. Just not sure the specs list it.
What say you @Devildoc ?


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 3, 2021)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Me thinks its on that Gold slot with the DVI as well.  I could be wrong.  Wouldn't be the first time today...not the last!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT...that brings up a great point.  @Devildoc does your monitor have a Dell Display port or DVI Connector?  If so this may be another option to get you up and running!  Or better yet, what is the model of your Monitor?  Also can you attach a pic of the back of your monitor.  Thanks!



You're right, HDMI connection is to the right of the DVI port.  The monitor also has DVI connection so will a DVI cable be good enough?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 3, 2021)

Did  you go into "display" and tell  your computer to look for another monitor?  It might be that simple.


----------



## TYW27 (Jan 3, 2021)

Dumb question and apologies if you already did this or it has been done: Is your computer monitor input setting on VGA?

It is very possible that your input setting was on HDMI which would explain why your monitor is not detecting any HDMI signal. You may need to keep pressing your input button on your monitor until it changes to VGA.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 3, 2021)

TYW27 said:


> Dumb question and apologies if you already did this or it has been done: Is your computer monitor input setting on VGA?
> 
> It is very possible that your input setting was on HDMI which would explain why your monitor is not detecting any HDMI signal. You may need to keep pressing your input button on your monitor until it changes to VGA.


Yep.  Check the easy things first:  is your computer sending a message to another display, and is that display's input set to receive it?


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 3, 2021)

@Marauder06 ,  I can't even get into display (unless I'm on the TV via HDMI).

@TYW27 see above.  I know the monitors are on VGA because that's the input from the 'old' computer.


----------



## TYW27 (Jan 3, 2021)

Pm sent


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 3, 2021)

Devildoc said:


> You're right, HDMI connection is to the right of the DVI port.  The monitor also has DVI connection so will a DVI cable be good enough?



I think you checked the easy stuff already.  This might call for some hacker tips on the d@rkn3t.  



If you have the DVI cable.....let's go that route.  It uses a known good slot on your PC, since we know hdmi works.  The goal is to work thru known goods to find a known bad...hoping as someone said your VGA on that new build is missing 1s and 0s.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 3, 2021)

From the picture. It looks like the intent is to use the video card and not the vga connection maybe coming from the motherboard. I would use the hdmi or dvi on the video card instead. Might be why the HDMI was working. Also.. some monitors have issues with knowing when to turn on if it can't detect a signal. A VGA cable might be old enough to not be sending that signal


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 3, 2021)

Well, I have to table the whole thing for now. The one place remotely close, Staples, doesn't have the DVI cable so I have to order on Amazon.  To go anywhere else from where I live and get back would be a chore, and I'm not down with that today.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 3, 2021)

Devildoc said:


> @Marauder06 ,  I can't even get into display (unless I'm on the TV via HDMI).
> 
> @TYW27 see above.  I know the monitors are on VGA because that's the input from the 'old' computer.


The "display" I'm referring to has nothing to is the one that is inherent in the computer.

Depending on your version of Windows, you should be able to either click the windows icon and type "display" and get your display options to open, or search your computer for "display." It will then look something like the below. Then you can hit the "detect" button and you'll know if your computer is even recognizing that it is connected to another display.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 3, 2021)

Marauder06 said:


> The "display" I'm referring to has nothing to is the one that is inherent in the computer.
> 
> Depending on your version of Windows, you should be able to either click the windows icon and type "display" and get your display options to open, or search your computer for "display." It will then look something like the below. Then you can hit the "detect" button and you'll know if your computer is even recognizing that it is connected to another display.
> 
> ...



I get it, I can only do that on the TV hooked up with HDMI.  One of our colleagues suggested I try the VGA cable on the TV to see if it's related to the monitors or perhaps needing updated drivers for the monitors.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 3, 2021)

What OS are you using?  Later versions of Windows apparently have difficulty with legacy interfaces like VGA


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 3, 2021)

Salt USMC said:


> What OS are you using?  Later versions of Windows apparently have difficulty with legacy interfaces like VGA



Windows 10.

For S&Gs, on advice of one of our colleagues here, I hooked it up to the TV via VGA and it was still a no-go.  I ordered the cable on Amazon. If it does not work, then I will buy a HDMI monitor.


----------



## TYW27 (Jan 3, 2021)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## Board and Seize (Jan 3, 2021)

First off, I heart this thread so much (couldn't find a heart emoji).  I love to see that real-time, distributed troubleshooting.

Secondly, I think we could use a bit more info.  If it's not too much hassle @Devildoc, could you pop the case's side panel off?  It's hard to see in the pic, but I suspect that it's the right side of the tower, as viewed from the rear with all the ports and plugs.  It may require a cross-head screwdriver, though there may be a nice knurled thumb screw instead.  Then snap a couple pics showing the guts/board, and we can see what hardware connects to what ports on the back.

Many 'mass-produced' (thinking Dell, HP, Gateway [once upon a time], etc.) towers have 'standard' backs with all of the same I/O plugs, regardless of what hardware is actually in your computer.  Compounding that with the fact that yours is a rebuild, seeing a plug on the back is no guarantee that it connects to anything.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 3, 2021)

Board and Seize said:


> couldn't find a heart emoji)


Are you not getting this option to “like/love/etc”?


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 3, 2021)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Are you not getting this option to “like/love/etc”?
> 
> View attachment 37932



I think he meant in the emoji drop down menu in the text box. These ones.


----------



## Board and Seize (Jan 3, 2021)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Are you not getting this option to “like/love/etc”?
> 
> View attachment 37932


In the body of a post, not as a reaction (unless I can react to a whole thread vice a single post, and I'm just a moron)

*edit*: @Kaldak beat me to it!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 3, 2021)

Board and Seize said:


> In the body of a post, not as a reaction (unless I can react to a whole thread vice a single post, and I'm just a moron)


If you have a smart phone, you can use the emojis from your phone. ❤️


----------



## Board and Seize (Jan 3, 2021)

Ooh-Rah said:


> If you have a smart phone, you can use the emojis from your phone. ❤️


I present my 'smart' phone usage skills:






I think I've visited SS on a phone like maybe twice?  And I wasn't even signed in? (those are valley-girl up-pitches).


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 3, 2021)

Ooh-Rah said:


> If you have a smart phone, you can use the emojis from your phone. ❤️


His Bio Reads: Likes long walks on the beach, hot chicks, and Chipotle. Big dog at a globally recognized company; can't internets on his cell.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 3, 2021)

GOTWA said:


> His Bio Reads: Likes long walks on the beach, hot chicks, and Chipotle. Big dog at a globally recognized company; can't internets on his cell.



That's a killer LinkedIn profile.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 3, 2021)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> That's a killer LinkedIn profile.



I was his until 'Chipotle'....


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 3, 2021)

Devildoc said:


> I was his until 'Chipotle'....


This is a technology fix it thread. Don't derail it with your communism.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 3, 2021)

I have one question then I will have an answer for you.

Have you been able to plug ANY video cable + monitor into that VGA output on your computer, and have it work?

If the answer is "NO" then it's simple. 

You have a discrete video card, and you have onboard video built into the motherboard using the processor. Onboard vid is shit compared to basically any discrete, and like having belt driven accessories like a supercharger, takes power from the "motor" aka processor to do it's thing. Your motherboard more than likely has the video output disabled, as VGA is old school low resolution video only surpassed in amount of dust blown off by the Apple IIe's and Kaypro II's with every color you wanted as long as it was green and black when I was a kid. 

Get a HDMI monitor and don't look back. That will be the best solution for your situation, other than... well, pm'ing me or compforce or one of the other high end nards on here (no insult intended because I missed "you", I just woke up) before you build a system because chances are I could teach you the ways of DEX for whatever you're trying to do on there and have saved ya hunnads of dollahs.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 3, 2021)

GOTWA said:


> This is a technology fix it thread. Don't derail it with your communism.



Moe's or bust.  Give me free chips, or give me death.

@Ranger Psych , thanks a ton.  That is tracking with everything I'm hearing.


----------



## Brill (Jan 3, 2021)

Did you check the bypass line?


----------

